# Pigeon & Fat Bird



## SabRhund (Feb 25, 2007)

Some of you may recall our pigeons story.

I just wanted to post some pictures of our deck pets, who were enjoying the sunshine this afternoon. Pigeon is the male, Fat Bird is the female.

First, here is the lake which they decided to call home, instead of returning to their rightful owners loft.








Fat Bird roosting on our ceiling fan.







Pigeon







Fat Bird







CONTINUED BELOW


----------



## SabRhund (Feb 25, 2007)

Fat Bird







Fat Bird. Love the colors on her neck in this one.







Thats all. I will probably post more in the future though, because they are very friendly and semi-tame. Fat Bird walks right up to us for food. Perhaps we will try feeding them out of our hands eventually


----------



## Eriduardo (Aug 28, 2006)

The birds are gorgeous, I too like the one where you can see the shinny feathers on fat bird


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Gorgeous photos! Thanks for sharing them with us!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What beautiful pictures! The irridescent neck feathers are so suble on a white bird. Smart birds, to hang around such a choice location!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

The view is so beautiful, I cannot blame them for wanting to stay on your balcony. Those are lovely birds, thank you for sharing their story and pictures with us.

Feather


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

Awwwwww! They're so adorable!  And your lake view is gorgeous!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely pictures. What a beautiful view you have. 

The birds are very smart. not to mention pretty, and they know exactly what they are doing and where they want to live!


----------

